# Non-Ecommerce site recommendations



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not ready for the ecommerce site just yet. I need a website to show information and products/designs.

I tried the godaddy "website tonight" and hated it. Crappy templates, not a lot of freedom and terrible customization methods for a NON-web designer such as myself.

I just need something that looks pretty good, is simple to customize and will allow me to get information and designs out to the public. Willing to pay but free would be better. I'll pay once I'm ready for a true ecommerce site for sure.

I have my domain name and hosting already. Whatever sites are suggested will need to have the ability to allow me to use my own domain name. I don't want a www.whatever.mystore.com address.

Please make recommendations and tell me what you like about them and why I should use them.

Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use officelive.com. It's free, though they do have paid sites too. I just picked a simple template because I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to designing websites.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

You can also try webs.com and blinkweb.com


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## hani1400 (Nov 23, 2008)

I always prefer a self hosted wordpress site. Get hosting + domain, download wordpress from wordpress.org, install, get a template and you're away laughing.


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

hani1400 said:


> I always prefer a self hosted wordpress site. Get hosting + domain, download wordpress from wordpress.org, install, get a template and you're away laughing.


Ok, so I have my domain and hosting. If I download wordpress I can use my own domain? Will I be able to show all my designs and get info out to people? Are there limits to number of pages or uploaded images?

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month is $10 a month total fee..if you have the domain already


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I second Wordpress. Tons of free beautiful templates, super easy to use, and all (most) hosting company support it. Ask your hosting company to make sure.


----------



## treetreego (Dec 3, 2010)

splathead said:


> I second Wordpress. Tons of free beautiful templates, super easy to use, and all (most) hosting company support it. Ask your hosting company to make sure.


I use godaddy for hosting. Surely they support them. 

Looks like it'll be wordpress or pagebuzz so far. 

Willing to consider others though.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

I use weebly.com for a few of my sites.

You can use your own domain name for free without having to pay but it'll say "made by weebly" or something like that in the footer. 

If you pay it unlocks more features and allows you to take the weebly reference off the footer. It's pretty cheap and you can have up to 10 websites under one account.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Expression Web and ProStores Templates by Round the Bend Wizards and Original 3d Cart, Dreamweaver and CSS Templates by My Arts Desire which are both run by the same person. These templates look good, are easy to use and the customer support is great. There is lots of helpful information on both sites including a free sample template that you can download. Whatever you do make sure you choose a format that can be moved to another host if necessary. You wouldn't want to spend a lot of time setting up a site in one format and then have to start over again if you have problems with the host or whatever.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

Wordpress sounds best for your situation.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

If you use Godaddy, you can easily install the latest Wordpress version easily and within 5 minutes. As a developer, I was surprised how easy they make it for new and current hosting accounts. 

We use Wordpress for our website to handle all of the content management and blogging. This also allows you to take advantage of the many plugins Wordpress offers. We hired a php developer to add a shopping cart to the mix. There are e-commerce solutions for Wordpress, but they were not flexible enough for us. Take a look at our site to see how we mixed the two.


----------

